

What Happens When Web Services Do Not Backup? - martey
http://webworkerdaily.com/2008/01/13/who-protects-your-cloud-data/

======
tlrobinson
I'm not too surprised. I was just reading a blog post
([http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/zoho_omnidrive_data_sta...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/zoho_omnidrive_data_standards.php))
from a year ago, in which the CEO of Omnidrive posted a mistake-ridden comment
defending their decision not to use WebDAV. "The reason why you can't write a
WebDAV client in Javascript is because XmlHttpResponse() is a HTTP function,
not a WebDAV function" Huh?

